# Dove Shoot



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been Hunting doves this season and a little bit last but this is my best yet missed a bunch but thats Dove hunting. sorry for such a large size I shot 4 doves Computers having problems


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good job man, keep it up. you got 3 more weeks!! have fun and keep the reports coming


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, I know Not enough time going tommorrow after work.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Uh, you might want to make sure the date on your camera is correct


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Uh, you might want to make sure the date on your camera is correct


POACHING EVIDENCE: Specialty tag for turning someone in, here I come!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok I will have to It's not poaching evidence didn't even notice.

P.S. don't turn me in I didn't know lol

Thanks


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yea shot 1 euraison 2 mournings and 2 pigeons the barn pigeon kind sorry no pic


----------

